# Just Got My First Car



## maxima_fan_boy (Feb 4, 2007)

Here it is just got it today from the shop it needed a new air conditioning compressor 

But any ways its a 1998 Nissan Maxima

Auto Transmission
Stock everything pritty much

Engine Mods soon to come

CAI

lol that is for now


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

Was that in a front-end collision?


----------



## maxima_fan_boy (Feb 4, 2007)

not that i know of


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

hmmm the bumper doesnt seem to match the body ... it doesnt look flush or matching in color ... i hope that is just the picture .......


----------



## maxima_fan_boy (Feb 4, 2007)

well the reason it is not flush is because my dad caught it on the parking block things they have in parking lots but its the same color and everything the camera doesnt do it justice


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

I'd be looking for white-sprayed nuts inside the engine bay, particularly around the radiator and headlight housings, if you bought that car and the seller told you there were no accidents...just my .02 

Nice Max otherwise, looks like an SE, I'm assuming it's a 5 spd?


----------



## Silverspec02 (Feb 16, 2007)

navygz19 said:


> I'd be looking for white-sprayed nuts inside the engine bay, particularly around the radiator and headlight housings, if you bought that car and the seller told you there were no accidents...just my .02
> 
> Nice Max otherwise, looks like an SE, I'm assuming it's a 5 spd?


I'm assuming its an auto since he said in the first post auto tranny.


----------



## Silverspec02 (Feb 16, 2007)

And congrats on your first car, very nice!


----------



## maxima_fan_boy (Feb 4, 2007)

thx i checked the car fax on it and it has a clean record and the other day when i was installing my CAI there was no painted nut or anything just plenty of dirt and greese


----------

